# Q: M65 Mk Ii How To Open It?



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Hello all.

I have a small problem. IÂ´d like to open my M65 mk II -watch (glass back and seems to be not srewed back as it was on the original model).










I donÂ´t really see how this watch should be opened. Is it snap back or should it be opened from the dial side? Anyone knows? Roy maybe 

Best Regards,

JP


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

How odd, a glass back!! I thought they had solid screw on backs, the kind with slots for a case opening tool.

Have you a pic of the case back because I'm wondering if someone has altered/changed your case back?

I'd be very surprised to learn a new M65 had a snap on back :blink:


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,

Original M65 had srew in back. This "MK II2 do have non screw down crown and see trough back all original. I copied a little bit wrong picture from Roys page. My watch looks like this:

How ever their description is not correct at least when looking my watch. It is NOT with screw down crown. They said it is screw down back but as you can see (at least something) from the lower picture there are no slots. I also assume that chrystal is mineral not plastic.

JP


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Hmm. no one knows. How ever I know now. It is snap back and not easy to put back.

JP


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JP (Europe) said:


> Hmm. no one knows. How ever I know now. It is snap back and not easy to put back.
> 
> JP










:bag: :goof:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JP (Europe) said:


> Hmm. no one knows. How ever I know now. It is snap back and not easy to put back.
> 
> JP


You need a good case press to put these back on.


----------

